
JSON is not Javascript Object - fizerkhan
http://www.fizerkhan.com/blog/posts/JSON-is-not-Javascript-Object.html
======
thousande
there are also some unicode character differences, see:
[http://timelessrepo.com/json-isnt-a-javascript-
subset](http://timelessrepo.com/json-isnt-a-javascript-subset)

~~~
fizerkhan
I did not know that. Thanks for useful info.

